# Windows Mobile 6.0 Update Error



## ogre8 (Nov 5, 2009)

I am running Windows Mobile 6.0 on an HTC TyTn II and have never successfully managed to complete an update to the operating system. The error message always says "Connection to update server was not available. Check your data connections settings and ensure the device date and time are correct". I am connected to the internet via a wi-fi router, and have no problem using other internet dependent programs including Internet Explorer. It seems that I'm not the only person with this problem, but have yet to find an answer that either solves, or at least explains the problem. Thanks.


----------



## oldnavyguy (Dec 1, 2009)

I am having exactly the same issue using a HP iPAQ 110 classic handheld. The error occurs with either a wifi connection to the internet or a usb connection through another internet enabled computer.


----------



## fayas888 (Dec 19, 2009)

You need to update Windows Mobile 6.0 Update Error in HTC manually from your PC, also Check if your firewall settings are not blocking Windows Mobile Device Center. Easiest way to check if conflicts Windows Mobile Device Center with your firewall is by turning off the firewall completely and plugging in the device. If it does connect when you have turned off the firewall, you have a firewall conflict.
_____________________________________________


 bridal shapewear
Hublot BigBang replica watch


----------



## bodobas (Dec 19, 2009)

I have an Mio A702 and I have the same problem. 
fayas888 wrote "You need to update Windows Mobile 6.0 Update Error in HTC manually from your PC.". Can anyone tell me how to do it, step by step?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tuottuontuot (Nov 26, 2009)

You read here careful and follow instruction
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=533976


----------

